# Boss in dash DVD/CD player install - help!



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey guys, an older friend who doesn't care about brands (mid 60s) bought a Boss BV9982U in dash DVD/CD/radio unit at some point and asked me to install it at the last minute. 

Without a manual, and only the adapter harness, I got everything working audio wise, but am not sure about the DVD playback portion since I don't have a schematic.

The HU has a green parking line wire and white reverse wire plus a ground.

I figured as long as he wasn't driving and trying to watch a DVD, they didn't need hooking up but after installing the HU, when I insert a DVD, audio plays as I can hear the menu and even use the remote to play the DVD, but no picture.

Does anyone know if the parking brake wire has to be hooked up for even stationary playback? He has an older Ford E-150 cargo van but doesn't have a manual so I didn't want to start blindly looking for wires. 

Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, the parking brake portion has to be connected in order to get any video play back. 
I installed one about a year ago and there a work around for it though. 
Just google parking brake bypass.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Ok thanks buddy, I was thinking that was only for in motion playback but I've never installed a DVD HU before...


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

No problem. Looked into a little for you and this should cover everything but the pioneer units that he speaks about in the video.
How to do an In Dash DVD GPS stereo Parking Brake Bypass - YouTube


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Grab the brake bypass off of Amazon..


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks fellas, I'll check it out in more detail tomorrow...I was hoping I could simply ground the parking wire instead of buying a bypass but I'll have to make sure of everything first.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

That parking brake bypass is a gimmick. just ground the parking brake wire and your good to go. My jvc and every other dvd deck has worked perfectly like that.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

draft6969 said:


> That parking brake bypass is a gimmick. just ground the parking brake wire and your good to go. My jvc and every other dvd deck has worked perfectly like that.


Just an FYI, some units do and some dont work like that....Pioneers are a great example of ones that need a relay to work while Eclipse just had to ground the parking break


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> Just an FYI, some units do and some dont work like that....Pioneers are a great example of ones that need a relay to work while Eclipse just had to ground the parking break


Maybe i mispoke. I wouldnt want to harm anyones system. let me clarify, i have done it to jvc, boss, performance technique, power acoustik, and a few others and they all worked. so you should be good on the boss.
thanks for the pioneer input that it doesnt work.


----------

